# I got minnows! 1-27-20



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

One of my good fishing friends came down to fish with me. He brought me live minnows, a minnow net, And this.
View attachment 62487


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

OOooOooOooOoOOOh yeah, inject that authoratarianism right into my veins mmmMMmMMmMmMmmmmMMMMMmmmMm


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

andypat said:


> One of my good fishing friends came down to fish with me. He brought me live minnows, a minnow net, And this.
> View attachment 62487


Hang on to that mug, likely not many will be made in 2020.

With Bolton's leaked manuscript, kind of hard to deny no "quid pro quo".

I was more interested in the Minnow's, we had a 6ft section of 4' high 1/4" netting and two poles. One guy would set the net at the end of a hole in a creek and the other would splash through the hole and drive the minnow's and suckers into the waiting net.

One reaps what one sows.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Andy

I wanted to add that though I lean to the Left, and am Left Handed, I throw a Fly Rod Left Hand but I throw a heaver Right Handed. So do not take offense at my Politics

I can cast a Spinner or a small baitcaster with either hand. I can also drink beer with either hand

Keep up the photos, whatever you please, but I really like the lunch specials at the Restaurant you and your wife go to

This has been a strange winter, it seems like winter has yet to arrive.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

LMAO! I knew I would get some good replies on this one. Just wanted to see what would happen. No fish this morning. Muddy water. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

1-28-20 cold, high, mudder water not good. No fish this morning for me.


----------



## KAYO (Jun 21, 2002)

Hey Andy, I really enjoy your posts about fishing. Of course you can post what you want, but, and in my opinion only, please consider how much that man has polarized politics, divided this nation, support hate, and hurt people. 

Andy, very respectfully sent,

Kayo


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

KAYO said:


> Hey Andy, I really enjoy your posts about fishing. Of course you can post what you want, but, and in my opinion only, please consider how much that man has polarized politics, divided this nation, support hate, and hurt people.
> 
> Andy, very respectfully sent,
> 
> Kayo


a coffee mug offends you??? Really?


----------



## KAYO (Jun 21, 2002)

No, i'll invite you to read my post again. I did not give any indication of how I feel about the coffee mug, I was clearly talking about a liar, an adulterer, a cheat, and as George Will summed him up as "a wreck of a man." I'll sum it up like this, would you allow this man to teach, influence, guide or be a person to be imitated by any of your kids? I respectfully submit to you, that this person acts, deeds and morals are represented in his past works some proven and some alledeged i.e., The Trump Foundation, Trump University, sexual assault (the Billy Bush bus ride), the Beauty Pageant scandals, Racial Housing Discrimination, Mafia Ties, Tenant Intimidation, four bankruptcies, undocumented polish workers at his golf club, breaking casino rules, antitrust violations, the Corey Lewandowski scandal, suing journalist, refusing to pay workers and contractors, buying up his own books, need I go on. I can. I haven't even touched politics. No it's not the mug, it's the man.

V/r,

Kayo

V/r,

Kayo


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

LMAO. Good to know your fishing friends. No one said anything about the picture in the back of J.C. I thought for sure some one would jump on that. It is 4:30 AM, will be fishing in a little while. Maybe the water cleared up and a few yellow perch are there. If anyone knows how, you can delete the post now.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

KAYO said:


> No, i'll invite you to read my post again. I did not give any indication of how I feel about the coffee mug, I was clearly talking about a liar, an adulterer, a cheat, and as George Will summed him up as "a wreck of a man." I'll sum it up like this, would you allow this man to teach, influence, guide or be a person to be imitated by any of your kids? I respectfully submit to you, that this person acts, deeds and morals are represented in his past works some proven and some alledeged i.e., The Trump Foundation, Trump University, sexual assault (the Billy Bush bus ride), the Beauty Pageant scandals, Racial Housing Discrimination, Mafia Ties, Tenant Intimidation, four bankruptcies, undocumented polish workers at his golf club, breaking casino rules, antitrust violations, the Corey Lewandowski scandal, suing journalist, refusing to pay workers and contractors, buying up his own books, need I go on. I can. I haven't even touched politics. No it's not the mug, it's the man.
> 
> V/r,
> 
> ...


sounds like everyone else in Washington. Only he didn't make his money in Washington. It amazes me how many politicians amass fortunes far exceeding what they earn in government, and never work in the private sector. I'll be real surprised if this impeachment bs goes anywhere. Y'all have done nothing but hate Trump and talked about impeachment since the election. Everything has gone nowhere, the Democrats are grasping at straws and wasting taxpayer money and time with bs investigations after bs investigations. Meanwhile Trump has accomplished and done what he said he would do. If the country doesn't like him there will be a new ass in the driver seat after November. But what will you have to say if he's reelected?

I like your coffee cup, and your Jesus picture Andy post whatever you want. It's still a free country... for the moment.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Benji said:


> sounds like everyone else in Washington. Only he didn't make his money in Washington. It amazes me how many politicians amass fortunes far exceeding what they earn in government, and never work in the private sector. I'll be real surprised if this impeachment bs goes anywhere. Y'all have done nothing but hate Trump and talked about impeachment since the election. Everything has gone nowhere, the Democrats are grasping at straws and wasting taxpayer money and time with bs investigations after bs investigations. Meanwhile Trump has accomplished and done what he said he would do. If the country doesn't like him there will be a new ass in the driver seat after November. But what will you have to say if he's reelected?
> 
> I like your coffee cup, and your Jesus picture Andy post whatever you want. It's still a free country... for the moment.


An antiquated Electoral College voted him in. This guy is a disaster, a corrupt disaster, for some reason folks kowtow to his threats. He is an embarrassment to American Principals. He embodies all the qualities that are the worst of mankind's faults.

What I learned in this life is that people who talk tough are weak. The truly courageous and strong do not have to talk, they just are.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

He was voted in by speaking to the pulse of a disgruntled people. A segment who believes everything and anything he says. His followers won’t accept the fact-checking that disproves most of what he claims. They can’t seem to grasp that the fluff he spews is full of wool. Oh he did tell the truth once. A year into his presidency, he was asked about the status of his campaign promises. His reply, “I didn’t promise the people of America anything. That was all rhetoric to get votes”.
One thing he did do was take care of his billionaire friends with his tax program.
He says the economy is the best it’s ever been, well, maybe if you judge the economy by the billionaire’s stock market, but not by my pocket. Costs of goods and services are up. Health care premiums are higher than ever, as well as deductibles. Price of utilities continue to climb. My taxes aren’t treating me any better, while my fixed net income continues to drop. The voodoo math on the job market is a laugh. What about all the jobs lost by the closings of several hundred large retailers, and such, all across America? Oh I’m sure he can weasel out of that claim. He’s good at that. Let’s see him weasel out of his claim that NO AMERICANS were hurt in the Iranian missile strike. 50 have been diagnosed with serious brain injuries. Trump’s come back, he said he heard they had headaches. 
He was laughed at by all the world leaders in a round table meeting when he claimed he’s done more than all the presidents before him. More and more countries are coming forward with their hate and disdain for America because of him, and that ain’t good.
Allow me to stoop as low as his name calling put-downs by saying his words and actions prove he’s nothing more than an egotistical maniac who lacks any qualities of being a team player.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I 'm sorry I started this. I think all the military love him. But Hollywood hates him. LOL! Delete it please.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

andypat said:


> I 'm sorry I started this. I think all the military love him. But Hollywood hates him. LOL! Delete it please.


No need to be sorry. But I understand, because I'm sorry for posting.
I know this is a fishing forum, and not the place to discuss anything political. I just couldn't bite my tongue any longer.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Love your Jesus picture Andy, and your mug. My 401k did so well this past year that I'll be able to retire early and fish more.
Here's to 5 more years of DJT.
KAG 2020


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

BigWillJ said:


> No need to be sorry. But I understand, because I'm sorry for posting.
> I know this is a fishing forum, and not the place to discuss anything political. I just couldn't bite my tongue any longer.


I hear you Will. That is how I feel. Your right, not the place for this and I don't know how to delete it. Always getting my a$$ in trouble.


----------



## KAYO (Jun 21, 2002)

Hey Andy, I will continue to read your posts on your fishing adventures (they are very pleasing to me). 

V/r,

Kayo


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

KAYO said:


> Hey Andy, I will continue to read your posts on your fishing adventures (they are very pleasing to me).
> 
> V/r,
> 
> Kayo


Thank you Kayo. Good when people disagree and still are friends.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks for your service Big Will.
View attachment 62507


----------



## mathman (Aug 8, 2017)

I love this country. I think the way to MAGA is not to vilify certain groups, but to seek a purer democracy:

Outlaw gerrymandering--independent third parties draw voting district lines.
Democratize campaign finance--limit donations to $50 per candidate per election, made by registered voters only. No corporate donations, PACs, or privately funded campaigns.
Retire the electoral college--it approximates the popular vote too coarsely.

The rest will take care of itself.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

mathman said:


> I love this country. I think the way to MAGA is not to vilify certain groups, but to seek a purer democracy:
> 
> Outlaw gerrymandering--independent third parties draw voting district lines.
> Democratize campaign finance--limit donations to $50 per candidate per election, made by registered voters only. No corporate donations, PACs, or privately funded campaigns.
> ...


the country has never been a pure democracy. It's a democratic representative republic. If it was a true democracy without an electoral college New York and California would be the only 2 states needed to elect a president, the population is so dense in each. Without the electoral college the rest of the country wouldn't have a voice. True democracy's tend to have fairly short lifespans.

Side note. If you limit campaign donations but so much all you would get are billionaires as president. They would be able to pretty much buy their way to the white house. How many million do think Bloomberg can spend before he's eating pbj's and top romin to keep the Bentley from being repo.


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

andypat said:


> One of my good fishing friends came down to fish with me. He brought me live minnows, a minnow net, And this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dag on Andy! Bunch of snow flakes!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

kev, it is on read my report. You got to come down.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Garboman said:


> An antiquated Electoral College voted him in. This guy is a disaster, a corrupt disaster, for some reason folks kowtow to his threats. He is an embarrassment to American Principals. He embodies all the qualities that are the worst of mankind's faults.
> 
> What I learned in this life is that people who talk tough are weak. The truly courageous and strong do not have to talk, they just are.


LOL! Uncle Joe thinks he is a tough guy. He said he would like to take Trump behind the barn. LMAO!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks Benji, Gorge, and Capt.Nick for speaking up. You have a friend in me.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

andypat said:


> Garboman said:
> 
> 
> > An antiquated Electoral College voted him in. This guy is a disaster, a corrupt disaster, for some reason folks kowtow to his threats. He is an embarrassment to American Principals. He embodies all the qualities that are the worst of mankind's faults.
> ...


in support of the "me too" movement uncle joe said "we have to keep punching at domestic violence". I don't think Joe knows exactly where he is a times, he's lost mentally. The babbling rants he goes on, wants to punch everyone, the personal attacks on people that question him when he feels cornered. Then there's the deal with him kissing women when he greets them.. He's on tape bragging about using a billion taxpayer dollars a leverage to get a Ukrainian investor fired, who coincidentally was looking into the company his son worked for. I bet his campaign manager has night terrors of having to cover his mess. People think trump is an embarrassment and other world leaders laugh at him... what if joe got to be president... holy $#!÷. Obama won't endorse him and he was his friggin VP. Bernie is a communist and Warren isn't far behind. Bloomberg is spending a fortune on ads with no plans other than to just beat trump. Bernie will probably win the primary if the Democrats don't rig it again to keep him from winning. I dont think the Democrats have a chance.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Uhm, frumpf is married to a communist, and brought her commy parents over here on some special privilege clause because their daughter is married to him.
Frumpf is far from being presidential material and sadly the alternatives seem questionable. For some time now, we’ve had to vote for the lesser of two evils. That’s becoming even more frightening.
What a bunch of crap for his recent campaign BS that “the best is yet to come”. Really?
Back to our regularly scheduled programming please.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

BigWillJ said:


> Uhm, frumpf is married to a communist, and brought her commy parents over here on some special privilege clause because their daughter is married to him.
> Frumpf is far from being presidential material and sadly the alternatives seem questionable. For some time now, we’ve had to vote for the lesser of two evils. That’s becoming even more frightening.
> What a bunch of crap for his recent campaign BS that “the best is yet to come”. Really?
> Back to our regularly scheduled programming please.


strong arguments. Because someone was born in the former USSR that automatically makes them a communist.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

opcorn: I'm going fishing. Maybe you all should try it. The weather is beautiful right now and the fish are biting.


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

> makes a post to clearly incite political disagreements
> tells everyone he's going fishing to dismiss them when it happens
Big boomer energy

Also, why is everyone obsessed with Joe? It's been clear from the start that he isn't a viable candidate, and no amount of coverage from the big networks is going to save him. Same with Hillary. She isn't relevant anymore. The Right should stop bringing her up.

To give Trump credit, I appreciate his attempts at fixing trade deals. That's about all I appreciate from his time in office, but at least he's up front with his war mongering and blatant support of the wealthy with his tax reform rather than the secretive "oops, we blew up some children again" that we got from the Obama administration. I'm always surprised when I see strong support for the man from the Outdoors community given his administration's war on environmental regulations. Of particular note to us Maryland folk is a continued effort on the administation's part to cut funding for the Chesapeake Bay Program by up to 90%. His EPA is refusing to enforce the agreement on PA, which will allow them to continue dumping pollutants into the Susquehanna. Hopefully people here can at least agree that's bad. 

I'll register Democrat to vote for Bernie in the primaries. "Democratic Socialism" is certainly different from "Communism" given that Capitalism is still the driving force of the country rather than what China has going. At least he's honest and consistent. A much better option than Warren, a war mongering charlatan, an angry and mentally fleeting Biden, or a hardly-qualified Yang. If another candidate is going to be put up against Trump I'd like it to be a good one, even if I don't support his policies. 

Come general election I'll be writing in the truly most viable candidate: Vermin Supreme. I mean, look at the size of his hat! Can't argue with that.

Signed,
a DeEp stAtE fEdeRaL cOntRaCtOR


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Benji said:


> strong arguments. Because someone was born in the former USSR that automatically makes them a communist.


No different than the multitude of accusations and put-downs from the mightiest of twitter users. But I guess that third grade sandlot ignorant trash mouthing from a president is what elevates him to such a highly admired person who can do no wrong in the eyes of those who side with him.
Melania’s father was a member of the League of Communists of Slovenia, a branch of the League of Communists of Yugoslavia.
Can you say “once a xxxxx always a xxxxx”? Or, “chip off the old shoulder”. Damn well more of a commy than those you’ve cited here.
Certain you’ll have a comeback for the facts, I’m done here. Let it go.
Andy, sorry for belaboring an issue on a thread you so graciously shared. You’re right, maybe we should go fishing. Just yesterday I was telling the wife how we should go plant our feet in the sand somewhere. She was quick to respond in kind.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I tried to post a USAF picture for you but it don't show up. Don't matter. I'm done with this SHIT. Now delete me for saying SHIT. See Ya!


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

People are saying things I don't like! Oh no!


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Gee, I thought I had left Tidal Fish!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

andypat said:


> LOL! Uncle Joe thinks he is a tough guy. He said he would like to take Trump behind the barn. LMAO!


I did not say a word about Biden who is too old to be President.

What I meant is in reference to ****ing Punks who talk tough and let others Die for their BS ****ing Lies as an Imposter Reality Show President


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

You can hate the personality all you want but it's hard to deny all of the good things that have happened to our country since Trump has been in office (whether you're smart/honest enough give him credit) despite the non-stop BS resistance from the Democratic party since the day he was sworn into office.

If I remember Trump let the leaders of the Armed Forces deal with the red line in Syria which was placed at the southern border of Turkey and is/was where ISIS got chased to before it disappeared. He also is trying to get us out of the Persian/Arab war that's centuries old in that part of the world and when he tries it only gets the negative response of "leaving our allies behind" instead of being glad that they are now taking care of themselves.

Everyone complains about how Trump acts but fails to realize/admit that he's not a smooth mouthed politician that sells himself during election years with promises/lies about what they're going to do for you after being elected only to fall back in line with their own party's wishes to promote their next re-election. That's one of the best things about Trump is he's the most independent candidate that ever has been President and took office owing no one.

The most important question is, if not him, who ? 

So rag on him all you want because looking at his past performance it really doesn't slow him down ...

My $ 0.02, Jay B


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

jay b said:


> You can hate the personality all you want but it's hard to deny all of the good things that have happened to our country since Trump has been in office (whether you're smart/honest enough give him credit) despite the non-stop BS resistance from the Democratic party since the day he was sworn into office.
> 
> If I remember Trump let the leaders of the Armed Forces deal with the red line in Syria which was placed at the southern border of Turkey and is/was where ISIS got chased to before it disappeared. He also is trying to get us out of the Persian/Arab war that's centuries old in that part of the world and when he tries it only gets the negative response of "leaving our allies behind" instead of being glad that they are now taking care of themselves.
> 
> ...


**** Him

Someone else who is not a criminal, rude, vindictive self centered and a punk and is intelligent.

He sold the Syrian Kurds out to protect his royalties from two Trump Towers in Ankara. If you follow the money or the Russians that is where you will find this idiot. 3/4 of his Twitter followers are telling him to **** off every time he tells another lie. The Kurds are getting slaughtered by the Syrian Government and the Russians and the Turkish Militia's what the **** do you come off with some dumb **** theory that they are now standing on their own? They are lying in their graves.

There is a misconception that Trump can take credit for everything that happens in the US. The dumb **** does not even get his ****ing orange makeup right before he comes out to tell a lie with every other sentence. His Staff spends most of the day cleaning up whatever Shit Storm he created the day before. The Generals could not believe how stupid Trump was when they tried unsuccessfully to inform him of US policy abroad. 

Melania is one Hot Commie, she lives supposedly here in Potomac with her Parents and Son who attends school here in Potomac, seen the Secret Service's Two Black Suburbans that drive her around few months back, they were in front of me and one went through a yellow light and the other hit his blue flashers and yelper to go thru the intersection on the Red light so as not to be separated from the lead vehicle.

We will have a Billionaire from NY as the next President, but this one will actually have created the wealth, rather than recieved it via a tax dodge.

I have been acused of many things but being stupid was not one of them, and if you want to impune my honesty go **** yourself, In the Spring I likely will be at the Point and I am not hard to find.
My $.02


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Only thing worse than an a**hole is a threatening, belligerent and hateful a**hole who believes he can do anything he wants to do under the guise of being president. A president needs to be held to a higher standard than that. Shame that standard can’t be legislated, though in a public arena one can be fired for just that. Fact checking shows much of what he says is inaccurate, and much of what he claims as his accomplishments amounts to nothing more than riding the coattails of a previous administration. He doesn’t have the acorns to admit that, or be thankful for the opportunity. Don’t believe me? It’s all out there. Too bad Trump followers can only ignore it. I just shake my head at the pied piper’s following.
I thought I was done here. Maybe it’s time for the mods to move this to the Forum.
Melania? In a televised interview, Trump said, “if you want to be happy, marry a pretty girl and bang the hell out of her”. Wonder what she has to say about that.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

You guys make me laugh


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Wow, I think I may have touched a nerve.

Almost feel like I had a speech ripped up behind my back


----------



## mathman (Aug 8, 2017)

I've only felt two things directly due to littlehands:

Plus: I received $$$ last year thanks to the revised child tax credit.
Minus: I was reassigned to a shit job that takes up all my time, no recourse because a recent executive order drastically limited union power. 

Result: Child tax credit pays for Xraps I have no time to snag on underwater logs like a proper musky angler. Musky thread shows no updates.


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm just disappointed I never got my official invite to be a part of the dEeP sTaTe when I became a DOD contractor.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2020)

Rather than bitch about Trump supporters people should be asking themselves what made democrat politicians so unappealing that people voted for Trump and then learn from it. Simply dismissing tens of millions of good, hard working people as the basket of deplorables, racists, sexists, transphobes, homophobes, idiots, uneducated blah blah blah is a mistake and makes Democrats destined to fail once again... that's my $.02. It's time that Democrats started paying mind to all citizens, not just a small group of ultra woke leftists.


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

Democrats are too busy with deciding how progressive they really are. Trump is going to win again.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Looks like the self appointed savior of the Democratic Party, the billionaire from NY, Big Gulp Banner Bloomberg has also forgotten how good the media is at finding dirt. 

I'm sure the "Stop and Frisk" policy will be very unfriendly to Mike which leaves him too in the dust and the Old Commie Bernie in the drivers seat. That's unless the national party is as forgiving as the one here in the used to be great state of Virginia where you can get caught wearing black face or be accused of rape and get away with it, then forgiven, but only if you're in the right political party.

So if the DNC lets ol' Bernie be the candidate, unlike 2016 when they favored the screeching hag for whatever reason, he'll be the chosen one to go up against Trump.

Feel'n the Bern 2020 ...


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm really curious about the VA reference there. What democrats were accused of black face/rape and got away with it?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

thaweatherman said:


> I'm really curious about the VA reference there. What democrats were accused of black face/rape and got away with it?


the Governor, and A.G. wore black face. And the LT Govenor has been accused of sexual assault.


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

Y I K E S

So the court of public opinion hasn't crucified them yet?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

thaweatherman said:


> Y I K E S
> 
> So the court of public opinion hasn't crucified them yet?


no they're Democrats so they get a pass in the court of public opinion.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hahahahaha


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

That's gonna be a Y I K E S from me, dawg


----------



## ambizop (6 mo ago)

Everyone complains about how Trump acts but fails to realize/admit that he's not a smooth mouthed politician that sells himself during election years with promises/lies about what they're going to do for you after being elected only to fall back in line with their own party's wishes to promote their next re-election. techzpod download mobdro


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't complain. Each and every politician is a lying b'tard. That's not complaining, it's telling the truth.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

HOLY CRAP! How do you all like how things turned out for you. The Calvary is on it's way. Hope your all well and doing a little fishing. I still fish every morning for a few Hrs. and make fishing reports almost every day on Tidal Fish.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## troutsleap (12 mo ago)

andypat said:


> One of my good fishing friends came down to fish with me. He brought me live minnows, a minnow net, And this.
> View attachment 62487


The attachment link isn't working for me. Am I doing something wrong? I get a second P & S page open, which says "oops, something went wrong"

Gnat


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

troutsleap said:


> The attachment link isn't working for me. Am I doing something wrong? I get a second P & S page open, which says "oops, something went wrong"
> 
> Gnat


Gnat, your not doing anything wrong. They deleted it long ago.


----------

